# Teenagers!!!!!



## 127311 (Aug 25, 2009)

hi, I have 2 teenage daughters who get fed up if they have to walk more than 20 yards.....Can anyone suggest a campsite for a motorhome that is walking distance to something that would keep them happy? \/ \/

_(Mod. Note. I doubt if you will get much of a response in the Swift Motorhomes forum. I'll move it for you!)_


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

With hookup for hairdryers/straighteners, tv, dvd etc?

Mine (newly 15) won't even come with me any more! :roll: 

Viv


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

There's only one, but I'm afraid it is fully booked for the next 30 years.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

ballylemar said:


> hi, I have 2 teenage daughters who get fed up if they have to walk more than 20 yards.....Can anyone suggest a campsite for a motorhome that is walking distance to something that would keep them happy? \/ \/
> 
> _(Mod. Note. I doubt if you will get much of a response in the Swift Motorhomes forum. I'll move it for you!)_


Yes its called Airgate and easy to get to. 

Warwick Racecourse site is not too far from Warwick Castle. Probably boring.

Just took the Grandkids to Burnham Sands, Burnham on Sea, funfair on site but they may be too old.

I'm still thinking.

Yes Disney Paris


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I asked mine and she said somewhere near shops or a cinema. :roll: 

Her eyes lit up when I suggested near a boys' school. 8O :lol: 

Viv


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Find someone to take them in and release yourselves. You are entitled to a life despite your daughters.
Gerry


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Glastonbury
Reading Festival
Bulldog Bash


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

'Making teenagers happy is like trying to nail jelly to a tree trunk.'

Dunno who said it but spoton!!

Ca


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Making teenagers happy is like trying to nail jelly to a tree trunk."

Pretty straightforward if you back off on controlling them (their perception) and give them some freedom 

We found one successful alternative to this, however, where we could enjoy each others' company - take them skiing 

Dave


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got two teenage sons, so park up next to us some time and none of them would have to walk far to find something to keep them happy! :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> We found one successful alternative to this, however, where we could enjoy each others' company - take them skiing
> 
> Dave


Not so easy in the summer unless you have deep pockets.
Gerry


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

It goes something like this -

1. Pontins
2. Butlins
3. Blackpool pleasure beach
4. Disneyland - Paris
5. As above - Florida
6. Soho
7. Amsterdam
8. Music concerts
9. Haven holiday Parks
10. Centre Parks. 

Basically, loud, busy, expensive and full of the opposite sex, preferably with take away and maybe some alcohol. 

Not all but some fall into one or more of these categories.

Mandy


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Find someone to take them in and release yourselves. You are entitled to a life despite your daughters.
> Gerry


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm with Gerry on this one,but who in their right mind would want to look after a surly 15 year old that speaks in monosyllables.

It's a problem for motorhomers with older dependent teenagers that don't do scenery,wildlife,and appreciate beautiful countryside,they just want loud music,alcohol,and the opposite sex :roll:

But I suppose we have all been there :wink:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I had 2 girls, both started camping in their own tents at the age of 11 with the C&CC youth, we used to camp a lot the C&CC DA North Warks, they could not wait to go each week, the only time that really became a problem was exam times (Stress).

Is it not a fact that early days they have not integrated / socialised into a group their age, in the arena of your past time i.e MHing / camping.

Even now our girls are in contact with ex members of the group, and can not wait to go out and camp and see their friends, and just to say the age now is 28 and 26.

Steve


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Send them to some friends for a sleepover and go on your own.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Been there.

Son happy with rockpools surf board and other teenagers.
Daughter called our walks route marches. Now she walks two huskies four miles a day.

Dave p


----------



## 127311 (Aug 25, 2009)

OK, thanks, I'll keep looking, but what about near somewhere we can go horse riding?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

With us its not so much what's for them to once you get there but when do we get time to go away for the weekend. 

ie there is football training, netball practice, football matches, dance exams, mock GCSC exams , GCSC exams, friends parties to go to, etc etc etc. 

Mind you with all this time at home the van is looking better than ever.

Derek


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fed Up*

Well we have had three of them Teenagers

They all loved coming with us on Holiday and quite happy to walk, cycle, Swim get a boat, train or Bus. Or of course just sit in the sun

They still do come with us, now aged 19, 20 and 26. Even bring my Grandson along and their Boyfriends, Partners and future Husbands.

Fully booked up with them for the rest of this season and most of next.

How old are they?

Trev


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I know of a nice place that entertains kids of all ages its called Dr barnados :lol: :lol: .dennis


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Glastonbury
> Reading Festival
> Bulldog Bash


bulldog bash has to be the one


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

which part of the country are you thinking of 
chapter


----------



## 127311 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Trev, they are 15, 14 and we have a 2 year old.

Is the bulldogbash saafe for thier age?

I havent got a chaapter, my bike has been laid up for 13 years, dr750....


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The "Bulldog Bash" got canned because of the killing of a biker (was it last year or the year before) memory lose again !!!

It was good however,,,but not very appropriate for youngsters.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

First of all what are they interested in that should give you a clue as to where you can go or maybe just what you need to bring along to keep them busy.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I was going to say ....boys school ....but i wont now..

i really dont envy you

good luck


----------

